

Brain stimulation for treatment and enhancement in children: an ethical analysis - Thevet
http://journal.frontiersin.org/article/10.3389/fnhum.2014.00953/full

======
rayalez
Can someone write a short overview or post a few links about the best methods
for non-invasive brain stimulation?

